# Milwaukee Miter saw station



## JoshL (Dec 18, 2014)

Hey friends,
I recently purchased a milwaukee miter saw I need some help figuring out a good configuration for a fence any suggestions for a all around set up? How much on the left and right side? I was contemplating the kreg system but have decided on the incra track system it comes in the following lengths 52, 36 and 18 so trying to configure my set up, going to woodcraft this weekend and also space isn't much of a problem I would have room for a 12' station. Any and all help would be appreciated!


----------



## JoshL (Dec 18, 2014)

I was thinking possibly 2-52" sections to the left of the blade so I could work with a full length of work saw in the middle and a 36" on the right of the blade to catch my drop offs but probably wouldn't need a track on the right side since I could cut anything 96" or under on the left? Idk I need some solid advice


----------



## JoshL (Dec 18, 2014)

Bump


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Do a search here on LJ's under the projects section. There are a lot of great ideas. I have a miter saw station posted here. Check it out if you like. I may have a "plan" in my archives. If I do I will post it here…...I think the extensions length is arbitrary, so make any length you want…....
v
My project link
v
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/70067
v
Edit: Found one. Send me a PM with your email address and I will send you a PDF of a miter saw station plan


----------



## JoshL (Dec 18, 2014)

Looks good! Pm coming


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

search you tube there is alot of ideas there on stations.as far as fences my cut-off is on the right i.e the part it need;but think about how big the piece your going to cut.you don't really need more than 4' if your using 8' boards,if you need a board 4' or less your covered;if you need a 6' board you slide 2' pass the blade cut and the left over is 6' works for any size there.


----------



## josephf (Aug 29, 2012)

.On my mitersaw stands short table is on the right .My longer leg is to the left and I like to have some sort up stop set up on my left .I think I followed what I saw others do . 12' would be terrible limiting for the trim I do .I had to set my shop saw in the middle of the garage so I could run long pieces out the open garage door . Great saw ,I put a Forest blade on mine and it cuts seemly as well as my kapex . If you can get a small dust collector you will find you can manipulate the 4" hose to fit .this saw then has excellent collection . Wasn't crazy about my kreg stop set-up .MY experience was it lacked accuracy .i have 2 flipstops and one definitly wiggles ,and i guess i do not trust the other .Good luck ,making the saw table is fun .


----------



## JoshL (Dec 18, 2014)

Nice Joseph! Yes I would love to figure out how to get a DC on the saw its quite messy.. Do you have any pictures of your set up and with the hose you described? I am going to go with the Incra set up I have a LS fence and love it so I think I am going to do 8' to the left with the measuring system and stop then 2-3' on the right just to support the cut off


----------



## josephf (Aug 29, 2012)

I went looking and seem to have no picture of it hooked up .It got put on a shelf ,considered selling it when i got the kapex . It seems I just cannot part with it though . it is louder and bigger ,but i love the ease of accuracy of the digital miter gauge and the dust collection [when hooked to dust collector] is fantastic . i used the angle down section that the bag hooks to - the 4" hose can shoved onto it . I hooked to a 1hp dust collector that was on top of a cyclone seperator ,it was plenty enough suction . This saw I have is extremely accurrate . Very impressed . Oh another thing it has over the kapex ,no big deal but way way more power . My present intention is to put back in the shop and let the kapex go to jobsight projects .


----------



## JoshL (Dec 18, 2014)

I absolutely love it I just made a outfeed table last night and the cuts were dead on, so the 4" suction hose what type of hose was it? Just standard DC hose also what did you seal it with? Clamps? Thank you


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

josephf, I just did the exact same thing hooking up my dust collection to mine this morning - hated the way the DC shield I had behind my saw did not seem to work very well, so jammed the 4" hose onto the right angle deflector, it works very well now.

It is tied into my shop DC system (Oneida Cyclone).

I agree, great saw for heavy stock, you will enjoy it!


----------



## JoshL (Dec 18, 2014)

Jusfine, do you have any pictures? Thanks


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Sorry Josh, was away from my computer over the weekend. Will post a photo later today.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Josh, here are a couple of photos, nothing fancy. The discharge for this saw is one of the worst for collection, I tried a few things, always seemed to fail. I had a box/shield behind the saw, never did a great job.




























Finally, I added a piece of 4" and jammed it on the rectangular boot, now it works fine.

Seems like an elementary fix, but I had not tried it, have had the saw a couple years.

Hope that helps.


----------



## josephf (Aug 29, 2012)

so is the saw hooked to a vacuum .i see the 4" hose is attached to a smaller vacuum type hose .
In my earlier post I got the superior results when hooked to a DC ,1hp cyclone .Using a strong vac results were only ok . interesting how you did this .they sell a dumb adapter for a vacuum connection .it is lame . necks the inlet down to 1/1/4 opening .i cut the end of the adapter of so the 2 1/4" vac hose shoved into the end .


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

No, mine is connected to my 3 hp Oneida cyclone ductwork, it has tremendous suction. all my ducts run under the floor, here is a connection photo. The left smaller duct on the Y goes to the Festool, the other one runs to the Milwaukee. I pieced smaller sections together to make it fit.










And since I had reduced the duct to 2.5" (using what I had on hand), I ended up having to go back up to the 4" to get it to fit on the dumb boot exhaust of the saw.


----------



## josephf (Aug 29, 2012)

Jusfine -several things . is that the base of a general jointer in the picture? color looks like it .i bet that oneida is a real sucker . question why did you neck the hose down to 2.5" . another question how does necking it down effect dust collection ability ? so you said festool -do you also have a kapex saw?


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Joseph, that is the General 15" bandsaw in the photo (hidden by the clamps in the photo below). Most of my tools are General, except for the Laguna bandsaw and mortise machine. And my Delta Unisaw.
As you can see, my shop is built in the loft of our barn.

Like I said above, I was just using what hose I had on hand - I live in the country, it is 25 or 30 miles to Lee Valley store, so I used a piece of 4" to come off of the steel ducting, then geared down to 2.5, then stuck the 4" back on to make it work - not in the photo. Doesn't reduce suction at all, but I have a large cyclone.

The reduction to the 2.5" you see above goes to the Kapex, yes. My dueling miter saws. Use the Milwaukee for rough cuts, Kapex for finish.


----------



## josephf (Aug 29, 2012)

Jusfine love the picture of your shop .like to see how others set-up .have question ,do you find the milwaukee is louder then the kapex ?


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Thanks, Joseph. I like looking at other shop pics as well. Will be updating mine later this week. Will post a note when I do.

Yes, I do think the Kapex is significantly quieter, but it is a smaller saw.

I usually have ear protection on when using either, and the difference is still apparent.


----------

